# The Jello Shots Thread



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

The way that I do them is instead of 2 cups of water, 1 cup of water, 1 cup of liquor (vodka, rum, tequila). Let them set overnight in the fridge. 

Turn out great and everyone rants and raves about them every year.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Another side note: Using Sugar Free Jello creates much better jello shots.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

A very scientific site with a conversion chart of how much alcohol to add to jell shots based upon alcohol content:

http://www.boston-baden.com/hazel/Jello/jello.html#alc-1


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the responses! sisvicki thank you so much!!!


----------



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

How about jello shot jigglers?

Do you do anything different than the shot cups?

I have these cute Halloween shaped molds I want to use.


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a tried & true reciepe for these. Something maybe using lime jello? 

I've drank plenty of them ,just never made any.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I use the shotski's kits. They are cheap and come with the cups and lids. All you add is the alcohol. Everyone loves them and I never have any left. And I make A LOT of them.

www.shotskis.com


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

*Jello Shot Containers*

jello shot plastic containers and lids are readily available in 2 sizes and 2 colors (clear and black for halloween) relatively cheap i think the bag of cups were a few bucks (under 4.00) and the lids were like 2 bucks... now your wondering where? GFS --- Gordon Food Service sells them!

Michael


----------



## 365halloween (Sep 28, 2006)

For anyone who doesn't eat gelatin (Kosher or vegan concerns, or just creeped out at eating boiled down animal bones, cartilage, skin, etc) I can attest to using alternative gelatins that work for Jello shots. Brands like Lieber's, Pangea's Vegan Sweets, and Kojel work good, but the shots come out a little more runny. Just reduce the liquid content and let sit in the fridge for extra long.

Also, here's a recipe that I want to try where you make your own Jello out of agar (an awesome little product made from seaweed!).

In fact, I think I'll try making these for a party I'm going to later this month. I'll let them set in my mini heart silicone molds and use strawberry flavored Pangea's so we can eat our hearts out. Hah hah.


----------



## ScaryChk (Oct 2, 2006)

I usually use the large boxes of sugar free jell-o. Split up the liquid so it is equal parts liquor and water (I believe the large boxes require 2 cups total). If you don't want them that strong, you could use 1 1/4 cups water to 3/4 liquor. It will still work.

A couple of fun ideas. I usually layer them, it is more time consuming, but the results look great. So you would fill the cup half-way with orange jell-o, let it set then fill it up with purple jell-o and let that layer set.

Over the summer I did margarita jell-o shots. Yum! They tasted exactly like it and were a big hit! Use lime jell-o . For the liquor use a combo of tequila and triple sec, so it doesn't taste like straight tequila. Then instead of using equal parts water. Mix half and half water and sour mix. Mmmm!


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

yay for jello shots!! Can't wait to do these for the party!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Ignore the references to suck and blow in the recipes, it's a tube you can put the jello shots in and cap both ends (www.suckandblow.com) but the recipes are jello shots all the way!!

Although I have to admit, I will NEVER try a bloody mary jello shot, yuk!

Recipies

Lemon Drop Suck and Blow Shots
1 (3-ounce) package lemon gelatin
1 cup water
½ cup citron vodka
½ cup lemoncello

Bring water to a boil. Pour water over the gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the citron vodka and lemoncello, mixing well. Pour in tubes, (leave about a ½ an inch at the top of cap) attach other cap to the top of tube. Refrigerate for about an hour or until gelled.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blows.

Berry Blue Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3-ounce) package berry blue gelatin
¾ cup water
¾ cup champagne
¼ cup vodka
¼ cup blue curacao

Bring water to a boil. Pour water over gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Let mixture cool for 5 minutes. Add the champagne, vodka, and blue curacao, mixing well. Pour mixture in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blows

Grape Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3-ounce) package grape gelatin
1 cup water
½ cup Grape Pucker
½ cup currant vodka or berry vodka

Bring water to a boil. Pour the water over gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the Grape Pucker and currant vodka, mixing well. Pour mixture into tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blows.

Jungle Juice Suck and Blow Shots

1 ¼ cups cold fruit punch
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
4 tablespoons vodka
4 tablespoons rum
4 tablespoons tequila

Pour the cold fruit punch into a small sauce pan and sprinkle with gelatin. Whisk the mixture well, then let sit for 3 minutes. Place the pan over medium heat and bring the mixture to a boil, whisking frequently to ensure the gelatin dissolves. Immediately remove the pan from the heat and let the mixture cool for 10 minutes. Add the vodka, rum, and tequila, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blows

Haze Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3 ounce) package cherry gelatin
1 ½ cups water
½ cup Everclear
1 tablespoon ouzo or jagermeister

Bring water to a boil. Pour water over the gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the Everclear and ouzo, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blows

Vodkarita and Gin Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3-ounce) package lime gelatin
¾ cup water
½ cup citron vodka
½ cup gin
¼ cup Rose’s Sweetened Lime Juice

Bring water to a boil. Pour the water over the gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the vodka, gin, and Rose’s Sweetened Lime Juice, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blows

Cosmo Royale Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3-ounce) package cranberry-raspberry gelatin or cranberry gelatin
2/3 cup water
1/3 cup Rose’s Sweetened Lime Juice
¾ cup vodka
¼ cup Triple Sec
1 tablespoon Chambord

Mix together the water and Rose’s Sweetened Lime Juice and bring to a boil. Pour the liquid over the gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the vodka, Triple Sec, and Chambord, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blow Shots.

Exile Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3-ounce) package orange gelatin
1 cup water
1/3 cup gin
1/3 cup sweet red vermouth
1/3 cup Campari

Bring the water to a boil. Pour the water over the gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the gin, sweet red vermouth, and Campari, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blow Shots.

Bloody Mary Suck and Blow Shots

1 cup cold Clamato juice or tomato juice
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
½ cup citron vodka
1/3 cup beer
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
½ teaspoon lemon extract (do not use lemon juice)
¼ teaspoon wasabi
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon ground ginger
Pinch cayenne pepper
4 (or more) dashes of Tabasco Sauce

Pour the Clamato juice into a small sauce pan and sprinkle with gelatin. Whisk the mixture well, then let it sit for 3 minutes. Place pan over medium heat and bring the mixture to a boil, whisking frequently to ensure the gelatin dissolves. Immediately remove the pan from the heat and let the mixture cool for 10 minutes. Add the citron vodka, beer, Worcestershire sauce, lemon extract, wasabi, garlic powder, ginger, cayenne pepper, and Tabasco Sauce, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 8-9 Suck and Blow Shots.

Swankilicious Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3-ounce) package lemon gelatin
1 cup water
¾ cup KeKe Beach
¼ cup Pimm’s No. 1

Bring the water to a boil. Pour the water over the gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the KeKe Beach and Pimm’s No. 1, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blow Shots.

Jacks over 7’s Suck and Blow Shots

1 (3-ounce) package lemon gelatin
1 ¼ cup flattened 7-Up 
1/3 cup Seagram’s 7
1/3 cup Jack Daniels
2 tablespoons Yukon Jack

Bring the 7-Up to a boil. Pour the 7-Up over the gelatin, stirring until dissolved. Add the Seagram’s 7, Jack Daniels, and Yukon Jack, mixing well. Pour in tubes, chill and serve.

Makes approximately 10 Suck and Blow Shots.

X-TREME Suck & Blow Shots
1 Small (3oz) Box Extreme Gelatin (Made by Kraft)
(Flavors: Watermelon, Wild Berry or Green Apple)
1 Cup Boiling Water
½ Cup Vodka
½ Cup Cold Water

Stir boiling water into gelatin until dissolved. Allow to cool before mixing in all other ingredients. Pour mixture into Suck & Blow tubes, chill and serve. Makes 10-11 shots.

BLUE SKY DAIQURI Suck & Blow Shots
2 Small (3 oz) Boxes Blue Berry Gelatin
2 Cups Boiling Water
1 & ¼ Cup of Cold Water
¼ Cup of Triple Sec
¼ Cup Dark Rum
¼ Cup Light Rum

Stir boiling water into gelatin until dissolved. Allow to cool before mixing in all other ingredients. Pour mixture into Suck & Blow tubes, chill and serve. Makes 20-22 shots

COSMOPOLITAN Suck & Blow Shots
1 Small (3 oz) Box Raspberry Gelatin
1 Cup Boiling Water
¼ Cup Cranberry Juice
¼ Cup Triple Sec
1 oz Lime Juice
½ Cup Vodka

Stir boiling water into gelatin until dissolved. Allow to cool before mixing in other ingredients. Pour mixture into Suck & Blow tubes, chill and serve. Makes 10-11 shots.

ORANGE AMARETTO Suck & Blow Shots
1 Small ( 3 oz) Box Orange Gelatin
1 Cup Boiling Water
½ Cup Amaretto Almond Liqueur½ Cup Cold Water

Stir boiling water into gelatin until dissolved. Allow to cool before Mixing in all other ingredients. Pour mixture into Suck & Blow tubes, Chill and serve. Makes 10-11 shots.

MARGARITA Suck & Blow Shots
2 Small (3 oz) Boxes Lime Gelatin
2 Cups Boiling Water
1 & ¼ Cup Water
¼ Cup Tequila
¼ Cup Triple Sec
Stir boiling water into gelatin until dissolved. Allow to cool before mixing in all other ingredients. Pour mixture into Suck & Blow tubes, chill and serve. Makes 20-22 shot.

JAMAICAN JIGGLERS Suck & Blow Shots
1 Small (3 oz) Box Lime Gelatin
1 Small ( 3 oz) Box Lemon Gelatin
2 Cups Boiling Water
1 Cup Light Rum
1 Cup Cold Water
Stir boiling water into gelatin until dissolved. Allow to
cool before mixing in all other ingredients. Pour mixture
Into Suck & Blow tubes, chill and serve. Makes 20-22 shots.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Jello shots yummy!!!
i made those for my part on saturday. I made them very stong and people ate them in 2 seconds like they were animals.LOL

Yummy!!!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I just found this. Bit of a different take on the classic shot.

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/beverages/cocktails/jelloshots/whtrusbrain.html

DB


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Just what I was looking for...plus some! I'm going to try the Margarita shots this year. thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I make jello shots for every Halloween, if I don't people have a fit!! 
I buy the little cup and lids at Smart & Final, they are the ones that stores use for samples. I have been making these for years and here is my favorite recipes: (All use 1 C water, 1C alcohol) boil water and alcohol, remove from heat and add 1 small box (3.5 oz i think?) jello. Makes about 20 shots.
I use Orange Jello and Vanilla Smirnoff, Pineapple Jello and Bacardi, Lime Jello and Bacardi Limon, Margarita Jello (they make it once a year) and Tequila and my favorite is Cranberry Jello and Orange Smirnoff (looks dark like blood).


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Another great Jello shot is with Orange flavored (sugar free) jello and Orange flavored vodka. MMMMM. Plus you have all the Rums. Pinapple Rum with Pinapple Jello. Cherry with Van Vodka. All kinds. IF you need a taster for some test batches give me a ring. hehe


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Has any of your jello shots glowed under blacklight?


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Has any of your jello shots glowed under blacklight?


If you substituted Tonic Water for the regular water called for in the Jello shots recipes they should glow under black light. Though I don't know how they would taste.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've heard that that doesn't work, the tonic water doesn't have enough power to work thru' the other ingredients maybe?

I know Mountain Dew glows very well under black light, as well as the little blue Barrel drinks. Hmmmmm..........


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> I've heard that that doesn't work, the tonic water doesn't have enough power to work thru' the other ingredients maybe?


Hmmm... I've been looking it up online and some people say the tonic water does make the Jello glow (but taste awful) ...

http://cascade.mit.edu/cookbook/jello/index.html

And some say it doesn't work or works very weakly.

Some also say a better way is just to serve the Jello on a glass plate with a glowstick affixed underneath the plate.

Here is a site about glow in the dark drinks that might be helpful:
http://chemistry.about.com/b/a/257707.htm
and here is a list of glowing liquids that it mentions:

* blue raspberry Little Hugs™ (really awful-tasting kiddie soft drink)
* Mountain Dew™ and Diet Mountain Dew™ (one source included several 'toxic waste' recipes)
* Tonic Water (or any drink containing quinine)
* many sports drinks
* Absinthe
* Blue Curacao™
* some of the new bright food colors
* certain flavors of gelatin
* vitamin B12 (glows bright yellow)
* chlorophyll (like from spinach juice, glows blood red)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've put glowsticks in punch before, so that would be a good idea. And they come in so many colors, too! 

And thanks for the glow list! I didn't know about the spinach juice!

Not to stray too far from the jello at hand, one year we made "Toxic Waste Punch" and it glowed wonderfully. I don't know if we still have the recipe, but try and google it. BTW, it is horribly sweet, so I would suggest using diet soda to help cut down on the sugar. I think it was a mix of those blue Barrel kid's drinks and Mtn. Dew plus other ingredients to make a floating sludge! LOL


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm, Being an energy drink fiend, I am kind of curious to see if Monster would glow under a blacklight.. It looks kinda like Mountain Dew. 

IS it safe to put glow sticks in people's cups as a sort of stir stick? Do they ever leak out of the containers?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here goes: Made 80 little condiment size cups of jello shots for our weekend at the races in Dover, DE last weekend.

Ratio: 
1 small box of jello = 1 cup of boiling water + 1 cup alcohol (unless otherwise stated)

Flavors:
Pina Colada = pineapple jello + coconut rum
Fuzzy Navel = orange jello + peachtree schnapps
Kamakazi = lime jello + 3/4 Cup vodka + 1/4 Cup triple sec
cherry jello + vodka
black cherry jello + black berry brandy
blackberry jello + black berry brandy
sparkling grape jello + grape pucker

Because we were traveling with these, I bought "Cupettes" at Joann Fabric stores. They come 16 to a pack for 2.99, which is expensive, but I made everyone save the containers and will wash and re-use. They have snap tight lids that ensured no leaks.

As for the sugar free jello, yes, you can use it, but it is not as good as the regular jello.

Hope you guys find this helpful.
__________________
Spook to you later!

Nyx


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

365 Halloween said:


> For anyone who doesn't eat gelatin (Kosher or vegan concerns, or just creeped out at eating boiled down animal bones, cartilage, skin, etc)
> 
> WHAT!!!!!


----------

